# Transfer of video from old video camera & VHS to Windows 10?



## jasontud (7 mo ago)

Howdy all, first post. Feel free to point me in a different direction if I'm in the wrong... room?

I've got an old video camera (Sony DCR TRV-210) that I made a bunch of videos using HD tapes that I'd like to transfer to my PC (Windows 10). I also have a few VHS tapes I'd also like to transfer.

I'm seeing a ton of gadgets on Amazon that will do this, some nothing more than composite (I think? Red/yellow/white) and/or S-Video to HDMI cable... but they ALL seem to have a ton of complaints regarding loss of colour, black bars covering the screen, etc. 

Any suggestions of a particular product (or an alternate solution) I could use?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Analog video capture to digital is always going to have some issues. Easycapp adapter works well for me, you can use this on your video camera and VHS player. You have to use the proprietary software on your computer to do the capture. Once you have a digital file, you can easily edit the file with Video Editing software, like Sony Vegas etc and edit the brightness, contrast, and some of the color.


----------

